# YellowBrickRoad's Picture Thread!



## YellowBrickRoad (Mar 3, 2010)

Megaphobema Velvetosoma Male

View attachment 82900


Megaphobema Velvetosoma Female

View attachment 82901


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 3, 2010)

*The Beginning of the Rd. is Sweet!*

I can't wait 2 get 2 the Windy Parts. Did you start the Dark-Side soundtrack,

after the Lion's Roar ? Cause All that *pair* needs is TIME   LOL - Jason

This Summer is gonna B FUN!


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Mar 10, 2010)

*Theraphosa "Blondi"? Female*

Theraphosa "Blondi"? Female 7in Premolt picture.  

View attachment 82989


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Mar 10, 2010)

*Just in! Megaphobema Mesomelas*

Megaphobema Mesomelas 2in Unsexed.  Just in today!

View attachment 82994


View attachment 82995


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Mar 10, 2010)

*Megaphobema Robustum Male*

Megaphobema Robustum Male 5in.

View attachment 82996


View attachment 82997


View attachment 82998


View attachment 82999


View attachment 83000


Never enough pics of these guys.  Pics of new female coming tomorrow.


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Mar 12, 2010)

*Megaphobema Mesomelas Unsexed*

Megaphobema Mesomelas Unsexed  NEW!

View attachment 83033


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice!  I've gotta get myself one of those.  They are pretty nice looking as adults.


----------



## J.huff23 (Mar 13, 2010)

You like your Megaphobema's dont you? Nice collection!


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Mar 13, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> You like your Megaphobema's dont you? Nice collection!


I had to start somewhere lol. I have other T's like my B. Klaasi that I really like a bunch.  I see more out there that I want, but they always seem to be the hard to get ones. THanks for the complements.  

More pics to come,  Waiting on a couple fresh molts, and an order to come in.


----------



## Mattyb (Mar 14, 2010)

Those are some nice pics. Love the Megaphobema Robustum Male.


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Mar 17, 2010)

*Theraphosa Blondi*

Theraphosa Blondi,  not everyday you see a T with blood-red fangs.

View attachment 83149


Not the best pic but I was trying to get a better angle, hard to do thru the glass.

View attachment 83150


----------



## fatich (Mar 17, 2010)

vampire blondi


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Mar 19, 2010)

*Megaphobema Robustum*

Megaphobema Robustum Female 5.5in  

Got this girl in today and I couldn't be happier.  

View attachment 83190


View attachment 83191


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 20, 2010)

*That reminds Me - Corey Haim just Died....*



fatich said:


> vampire blondi


I am gonna go watch Lost Boys ll - the Tribe 4 the 1st time, Late! ;P

P.S. Keep collecting them on your journey towards the Emerald Palace  - JJ


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Mar 21, 2010)

*Acanthoscurria Ferina F.*



sharpfang said:


> P.S. Keep collecting them on your journey towards the Emerald Palace  - JJ


I only need one more.... besides the ones I have on the way!  thanks in advance.

Acanthoscurria Ferina F.  MEAN! MEAN! MEAN!

View attachment 83232


----------



## Redneck (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice collection! I am jealous!


----------



## TheTsupreme (Mar 22, 2010)

Your T blondi looks like a spider from LOTR  
and ur robustum got a big booty


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Mar 22, 2010)

TheTsupreme said:


> Your T blondi looks like a spider from LOTR
> and ur robustum got a big booty


lol... The Robustum has a little bit more than a big booty... Lets just say there may be a lil' Junk in the Trunk.... Well worth what I paid for her.


----------



## jrmrbcax (Mar 23, 2010)

You have terrible taste in tarantulas.  You need to send your whole collection to me and start over. lol.  J/k nice t's, all the same ones i like. I'm gonna have to take some pics of some of my new t's.  I think i'm ahead of you now with the megaphobemas now.


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 23, 2010)

*You Guys are Funny*

Oh, check it Out! A metal man  Anyone got a Can-Opener ? Maybe 

He's full of Spinich


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Mar 23, 2010)

jrmrbcax said:


> You have terrible taste in tarantulas.  You need to send your whole collection to me and start over. lol.  J/k nice t's, all the same ones i like. I'm gonna have to take some pics of some of my new t's.  I think i'm ahead of you now with the megaphobemas now.


Thanks Man, lol! I appreciate it. I see what sharpfang was talking about when he sent me a message telling me Your Funny! lol! I get it now, He also said to tell you "High" lol!    

I'm pretty stacked up over here with Mega's,  a Robustum trio, pair of Velvet's, and 4 Messy's.  like I told Sharpfang, I'm only waiting on one more Tarantula... HINT HINT!!!!!!  so I probably wont be buying too many more T's, plus it seems like there are a lot of AB members out there that would like to get some Megaphobemas as well.  

You have a nice selection too my friend.    keep up the good collecting.


----------



## jrmrbcax (Mar 23, 2010)

I wish owning a pet shop could make you rich.  Then i would just hoard all the megaphobemas and no one else would have any.  About the one mega that you are missing, remember everything is for sale if the price is right.  There needs to be more around because they are such a cool spider.  I just need a male.


----------



## seanbond (Mar 24, 2010)

nice spidas dude!


----------



## sharpfang (Apr 4, 2010)

*He'll have some more *nice* T's on Monday Morning...*

 Thanx Justin, 4 Everything  - Jason


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Aug 31, 2010)

*Brachypelma Klaasi*

I really love this Tarantula!  Pics are of new housing and her prepairing for dinner.

1st pic is the new home. I've tryed everything under the sun to get the perfect housing set up.  I know it must be right if she didnt climb the glass and such.  She immediately settled in.  

View attachment 85834


View attachment 85835


View attachment 85836


View attachment 85837


View attachment 85838


Thanks for looking.


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Nov 17, 2010)

*New Pictures*

Brachypelma Albiceps 3.5in Female

View attachment 87218


Grammostola Rosea RCF 4in Female

View attachment 87219


----------



## Terry D (Nov 17, 2010)

Ybr, Love the B albiceps! :drool: Niiiiiiice...........

Btw, did you ever get that adf M peterklaasi ?

Terry


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Nov 17, 2010)

Terry, Thanks for the compliment!   The B. Albiceps is sitting right in front of me so I can look at her often. She's still young but what a beauty!

M Peterklaasi????  who told you! lol...  Yes they are all here! :worship:


----------



## Terry D (Nov 17, 2010)

Ybr, You're welcome. Yep, I am looking to add juvy females of albiceps, auratum, and possibly B klaasi down the road- B annitha or baumgarteni if I can find some deals. I really like the Brachys. Xenesthis immanis may come before that.......

Anyway, I saw that jrmrbcax had replied to the thread awhile back. I remembered that he'd offered the female up for sale after that so figured you got her......good/bad guess?  

Megaphobema are some of the nicest-looking t's on the planet. Keeping requirement combination of cooler and moist scare me away, though. Glad you're doing well with them. Well, enough of cluttering your pic thread. Have a great day!! 

Terry


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Nov 17, 2010)

Terry, So I'm not cluttering up my own thread I'm posting a picture of the Red M Peterklaasi, obviously premolt.  Nonetheless good looking. She is my youngest.  I did purchase JRMRBCAX M. Peterklaasi as well.   As far as care, yes its kinda rough with the cooler temps and humidity. I do give them a lot of daily care from venting the warm moist air out, to keeping them in a cool dark room.  Its definately not like taking care of my RoseHair, but its not a difficult task either. Just takes a that little extra to get it done. 

I drool over your choices in T's. all great choices.  Well without further ado!

View attachment 87221


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Nov 17, 2010)

It's about time! 
Beautiful girls. Just beautiful. Got any more?


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Nov 17, 2010)

Audrey, Just for you...   Not that you haven't seen them already. 

M Peterklaasi Female "Roberta"
M Peterklaasi MM "Rico"

View attachment 87224


View attachment 87225


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Nov 17, 2010)

Aw.... Thanks! 
These are too pretty to keep to yourself. 
I really have my fingers crossed for you, but you know this.


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Dec 31, 2010)

Megaphobema Peterklaasi Female #1

This is Roberta Again, at the request of an AB member. Here you go! Freshly taken just yesterday.  Sorry about the quality.

View attachment 87898


----------



## crawltech (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice pair of T`s....good luck wit many future babies!


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Mar 4, 2011)

*Megaphobema Peterklaasi Mating*

title says it all.   This is a total last ditch effort to try and secure a sac.  These two mated back in Nov.  currently they are trying to work out the holding of the fangs lol   anyway, enjoy the pics. Last photo is of one of my True Theraphosa Blondi.

View attachment 88940


View attachment 88941


View attachment 88942


View attachment 88943


View attachment 88944


Cheers!


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (May 7, 2011)

Megaphobema Peterklaasi MM

Its only Rico again!  Poor guy, He's been living with Girls since November.  I'm suprized He's been able to go that long without being eaten.  

The pictures are not the best, I kinda spooked him twice, both times he ended up running in with the Female whom by the way is looking promising. it will be at least another month before I'll be able to say for sure if she is Gravid or not.

View attachment 90197


View attachment 90198


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (May 9, 2011)

Xenesthis Sp. White Unsexed 4in.  
(Temporary home)

View attachment 90271


View attachment 90272


View attachment 90268


Megaphobema Peterklaasi MM 6+in

View attachment 90270


View attachment 90269


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Jun 6, 2011)

*Megaphobema Peterklaasi Female*

Female Megaphobema Peterklaasi

View attachment 90824


View attachment 90825


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Jun 10, 2011)

*Xenesthis Sp. White Fresh Molt*

Sp. White Suspected Male
View attachment 90932


View attachment 90933


View attachment 90934


View attachment 90935


G. Rosea Suspected Female
View attachment 90936


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Aug 19, 2011)

*New for you*

Xenesthis Sp. White

























Brachypelma Klaasi Female Fresh Molt :)






























Brachypelma Albiceps Female Fresh Molt



































Xenesthis Intermedia- A small 4.5 inches Unsexed



































Megaphobema Peterklaasi 

R.I.P Our Only Hope. :( Her name was Roberta. She was 6.5 inches, and very sexy. 
She was cared for like a queen. Due to a suspect cleaning lady & crew, she left us long before she ever should have.


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh no, you lost your female peterklaasi???  Son of a...dude that sucks. Of all the Ts  

Are there any other females of this species in North America???


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Aug 24, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> Oh no, you lost your female peterklaasi???  Son of a...dude that sucks. Of all the Ts
> 
> Are there any other females of this species in North America???


It does suck!     I am pretty sure all M. Peterklaasi have gone to T Heaven.  Of all the searches I've done it looks like they came to the US in 2003 or 2004, that would make any of them at least 8yrs old by now.    I had purchased a Trio supposedly 2 females and a MM, turns out one of the premolt females molted out MM. If that wasn't sad enough it died the day after molt.  To make up for that lose I purchased the last Female for sale, Which IMO should have stayed with its previous owner. It was clearly old with her shimmery silver look not characteristic of the Classic Velvet Black.  Seems this lady was a lost cause from the get go. 

I know something wrong happened to Roberta, she wasn't even in a death curl when I found her, she was sprawled out like she had been moving when she died.  

I will say on behalf of the ones I did have and Rico, whom is still alive, They were all cared for, never any mold, always proper temps (lower), and practically a whole basement room to themselves that no one but me had gone into.  Until these cleaning people helped themselves in without ever asking!  Makes me furious!  I should have been taking pictures of an egg sac instead of posting rememberance pictures!  

I'm so overwelmed with all of this.  I could talk about these misfortunes all day long, if not for Rico still being alive 14 months after maturity, I'd have thought I was a crappy care taker.  Such a shame.

Anyway, All we (GF and I) can do is move on and be greatful we had M. Peterklaasi in our care if only for a little while.

***Pictures of Rico coming up in the next hour, including handling pictures!


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Aug 24, 2011)

Megaphobema Peterklaasi MM

Fresh handling pictures.  It was nice to get a chance to let him walk on me for a few seconds.  He's such a Trooper!  He is getting really old.  His rump is extremely wrinkled and he acts like he's confused.  Anyway enjoy!


----------



## advan (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry for your loss man.


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 24, 2011)

Its a shame, I always looked forward to your posts because it was the only place I could see the species.  So beautiful and rare.  I wonder if anyone has them in Europe....

Again, sorry for your loss, truly a shame


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Sep 3, 2011)

Xenesthis sp. white
It's Thanksgiving EVERY meal around here! lol 

View attachment 93045


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Jan 9, 2012)

Found a merge picture option in my software, thought I'd try it out.  Pictures are of a 6in Brachypelma Smithi F. and a 4.75in Brachypelma Annitha F.

View attachment 97846


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Jan 9, 2012)

Brachypelma Boehmei 4.75in F.

View attachment 97853


Brachypelma Albiceps 4.5in F. heavy premolt

View attachment 97852


Brachypelma Auratum 5in+ F.

View attachment 97851


Theraphosa Blondi 5in M.

View attachment 97854


Grammastola Rosea 3.5in F.

View attachment 97855


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow smokin' albiceps and auratum!


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Jan 15, 2012)

Brachypelma Albiceps F. fresh molt. 5.25+in previous molt was just under 5in.

View attachment 98056


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Feb 2, 2012)

*Latest lady molts*

Brachypelma Albiceps






Brachypelma Emelia






Brachypelma Auratum






Brachypelma Annitha


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Feb 9, 2012)

*NEW TARANTULA's*

A couple new ladies just came in.  

Brachypelma boehmei Female 5.75in

























Brachypelma baumgarteni Female 5.5in heavy premolt. No mistaken identity this time.  She's the real deal, and I have to thank the person I got her from for giving me the deal of the ages.  Much appreciated!!!


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 9, 2012)

I know the topic has been beaten to death about the differences between the two (something about the chevrons or what have you)...but man look at those knees!  Are the baumgarteni's knees a helpful diagnostic of the species?


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Feb 9, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> I know the topic has been beaten to death about the differences between the two (something about the chevrons or what have you)...but man look at those knees!  Are the baumgarteni's knees a helpful diagnostic of the species?


Yes the Knees are. From my own observation, There is an minor but bright orange outline around the red on the knees. The legs of course are more orange than red.  But the biggest give away is tarsi.  Boehmei are black, and Baumgarteni are orange (or damn near invisible).   I have some comparison pics around here somewhere, and as soon as she  molts, I will post pics of both sp. molts for comparision.  To shorten up the answer, the knees are, how do you say independent and not posessing a smooth transaction of colors going down the leg as that of a Boehmei.

The Carapace of a baumgarteni is generally Dark like the Smithi, but its not uncommon in Brachy's to have a lighter/darker carapace.  I have an Auratum F. that is 5+in with little to no black.  Hope that helps.

To put a more personal spin on the question, Initially I identified the T from a picture by looking at the knees.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Feb 13, 2012)

*The bad luck gets worse!*

Here are some pictures of my Freshly molted 5.5in B. baumgarteni MALE.  I swear this kinda stuff only happens to me.  All I wanted was a Baumgarteni Female.  Good thing I have a Female coming in March. Enjoy He's a HAM.


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Feb 14, 2012)

*Valentine's Day T arrivals*

Brachypelma emilia 3.25in Unsexed  (looks male)













Brachypelma klaasi 3in Unsexed 













Brachypelma klaasi 3in Unsexed 













Brachypelma verdezi 5in+ Female  (What a beauty!)


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow, gorgeous brachys! As pics only start to do them justice, I'd love to see a verdezi in person


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Feb 14, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Wow, gorgeous brachys! As pics only start to do them justice, I'd love to see a verdezi in person


She is definately a beauty, and large.  5in is an understatement with this girl.   IMO they are all great looking T's especially in person. When you get to see their size, or if they move-its all slow and cool looking.  Plus I get to see them all at once, thats my favorite part.    Just wait until March when I post pics of my B. baumgarteni female coming in.  WOW!!! is she a Super-Stunner!  Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Megaphobema (Feb 18, 2012)

where is the Megaphobema.V picture?


----------

